# Remote camping in the LP



## Upended (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll put a short version up here for those who don't want to read my novel: I'm looking for a place to camp on a lake in the lower peninsula where I won't be bothered by neighbors. 

Long version: I have been going on a camping/canoeing trip every year with a small group. Last year it was BWCA in Minnesota, before that it was Craig Lake State Park for a few years, etc. Most of the group isn't able to do a big trip this year, and I too am having trouble finding a week to spend in the woods. 

Bottom line, I'm looking to try a shorter solo trip of three or four days this summer. Driving to Minnesota, or even the western UP, is not ideal for that kind of trip. So I'm looking for a place to go somewhere a little closer to home - maybe anything south of Grayling, to put a soft border on it - where I can get a similar style of camping. 

I'm really only looking for two things; privacy and some halfway decent fishing. I've found that anything described as camp"grounds" are not my cup of tea. I'm looking for camp"sites". If I can smell what the folks next door are cooking or hear what they're talking about, they're probably too close for my liking. The fewer people I run into the better. If a lake prohibits motors that's a bonus in my book. 

I'm not afraid to do some work to get to a spot. If you're familiar with BWCA or Craig Lake you probably already figured that out. However, it would be best if most of the travel can be done on the water.

I know that often the remoteness or privacy of a spot hinges on the weather or time of year, but I'm just looking for any personal experiences you may have had of places that might work for me, or places to avoid. I appreciate any and all advice offered, and I'd be glad to answer any questions about my previous experiences as well.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Check out Town Corner Lake campground in the Pigeon River. Definitely find seclusion there, although I can't say much about the fishing. 

Lake Dubonnet is where we've stayed a couple times. Remote, might have a couple other campers there but usually not many. Fishing is so-so from shore but there are an abundance of hammer handle pike in the lake with no length restriction. 

Cadillac State Forest is another with a lake across the road. Nobody there when we visited a couple summers ago. 

I'd look into anything labeled as a "State Forest Campground" on the DNR website. Generally don't get real full outside of the super popular places (Burt Lake, by GR), and they are quite rural with a pit toilet and a well for your plumbing. Fire ring and picnic table is usually there as well, all for $13-17 a night.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll PM you my favorite place to be alone and catch lots of big fish...


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Heathcoe Lake in Saginaw right of 675 exit.


----------



## chromedome1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.n-sport.com/HikingBackpacking.html

I was thinking of checking this area out sometime this Summer. Thought i'd share.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Check out Condon lake or Armung lake south of Baldwin. condon is a trout stocked lake, only one campsite on the 40 acre lake. Armung is a cool lake, about 50 acres and no boat access, carry in only and has 2 campsites on the bluff over looking the lake. Both are real remote but you can drive to. Sawkaw lake is in between them but has a dozen cabins on the lake, I used to own one of them. Sawkaw has some good pan fishing, small bass and is about 20 acres. 

All are on federal land. 

Mark


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

Pigeon River State Forest. You'd have no problem finding what you need among 100,000 acres, 2 renowned trout streams and numerous secluded lakes. I spent a lot of time doing exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## Upended (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, thank you all for the extremely helpful answers. I will definitely be researching all of the suggestions here.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 8, 2010)

How about an Island Campsite in the middle of the AuSable by boat only ? Or one of other boat in only sites in that area around Lumbermans Monument.


----------



## ozzyfishmore (Feb 10, 2014)

2508speed said:


> Heathcoe Lake in Saginaw right of 675 exit.


There's remote areas around Saginaw?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

ozzyfishmore said:


> There's remote areas around Saginaw?


I was being sarcastic. Sorry. I apologize. Just goofin! There is wildlife around there though! Do not go campin in Saginaw.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Google search "sand lakes quiet area", Guernsey lake campgroung is nearby, for the camping. Between Kalkaska and Traverse City.

I have always wanted to try Wilderness State Park also. Buying a new camper soon, may need to check it out this summer.

Even though it is a "campground", Lyons landing on west shore of fletchers pond is also nice. With the exception of Memorial weekend, usually not many other folks there. Ask them for a site away from others, they should be able to help ya out. Good fishing lake with no jet skis or power boaters due to stumps. Check them out at http://www.lyonslanding.net


----------

